

Microsoft vs Competitors - dnprock
http://vida.io/community/dW8migJMe7J9FQ9Ed

======
dnprock
From Microsoft Financial Analyst meeting, data is showing MS is retreating
from consumer space and turning to an enterprise software company, like IBM.

------
dns0702
Not bad for an extremely competitive sector, but it needs to regains its
coolness, and get more attention from its end users.

